# Light Body Armor multi hit capable



## bhtacticaloutdoors (Nov 17, 2013)

This is DKX Armor, the weight really surprised when I first held it. Compared to the heavy plates I was issued in the Marines. For bugging out I think this armor is the best because its weight and its multi hit capable, Its spalling protection stays on better then ar500 I think. Part of the reason I chose to sell this armor.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Cool stuff


----------



## bhtacticaloutdoors (Nov 17, 2013)

Its really good, the investment is the energy you save by having a lighter load while still being protected up to .308 multiple hit. Look at black Friday, lady kills people for an xbox... imagine actually having to go out and get any type of food in the city when shtf, even your own backyard garden the ill prepared neighbors know about. unless your neighbors prep too in which case you'll have a strong community already.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Her is a pretty good on armor 
30 Things You Need to Know About Body Armor - Article - POLICE Magazine


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

My armor may be multi-shot capable, but I don't think I am anymore.


----------



## bhtacticaloutdoors (Nov 17, 2013)

lol, well the reason there's an emphasis on the multi hit is because in a shtf type situation(where body armor isn't replaced by a chain of command, or bought online anymore) if you take a hit you can still use the armor for some protection. The armor wont be useless and will still stop most common rounds people have. Now that doesn't mean you wont get hit by a .50 cal or BMG type round...lol

It's like prepping for a nuke emp, but if the nuke hits right on top of you not much could be done...


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Can somebody please ban this propaganda troll? What does it take? Personal safety is criminal? Every post is anti this forum and most everybody? It's just chicken sheet harassment and it's been offensive for awhile.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

body armor here is illegal.... unless you have a license 

saying that, trying to work a way around that (a tacticool plate carrier, and some open source information... maybe) but the notion of "why do civilians need body armor" should be "why do we prep" and we prep to survive (had to feed the trolls out there...)


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

VenerableSage said:


> Why do you all want to silence me and silence the truth?


if you're going to troll at least have some class


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

VenerableSage said:


> Why is this stuff available to civilians? There is no reason they would need it unless they were trying to start a war or do some sort of criminal activity.


For the same reason fire extinguishers are sold, the same reason we wear seat belts, for the same reason we put gates around swimming pools. For protection. We believe in freedom to protect ourselves from fires, accidents, and the tyrannical governments our forefathers have warned us about. What does that mean you may ask? Have you picked up a newspaper lately? Americans believe in a free market and we are driven by capitalism. Everything this current administration believes in is against everything generations before us have sacrificed. I feel sorry for your lack of attention to current events. The liberal spin on the news is hurting this country and you seem to have fallen victim once again. I pray for you to God, to open your eyes. Instead of coming here and questioning our beliefs, why don't you question why you think the way you do. Because usually liberals are driven my emotion and what feels good. You don't need to be a bleeding heart liberal to care about people. You can throw around words like truth and discrimination and all this makes you is a coward.


----------



## bhtacticaloutdoors (Nov 17, 2013)

VenerableSage said:


> Why is this stuff available to civilians? There is no reason they would need it unless they were trying to start a war or do some sort of criminal activity.


Narrow minded logic is dangerous.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

VenerableSage said:


> Why do you all want to silence me and silence the truth?


What would silencing you have to do with silencing the truth? To be honest I don't think the request would silence you but simply move your nonsense to another venue.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

when my boys were growing up and training at the range I had them wear body armor. I was pleased with my choice and we wear armor for blm in case some one isn't being as careful as we are...
My body armor is super heavy with the sappy plates. now I put that out at the ranch... there's no way I could hump it. I have been thinking about the lighter alternative. id like to know more about multi hit technology. I never thought about that.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

retired guard said:


> What would silencing you have to do with silencing the truth? To be honest I don't think the request would silence you but simply move your nonsense to another venue.


 heh aint that sure!! truth is about perception. cant change facts but one can manipulate the heck out of truth.

our best bet is to not feed the trolls. one thing attention whores don't like is being ignored, passed over...


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

VenerableSage said:


> Why is this stuff available to civilians? There is no reason they would need it unless they were trying to start a war or do some sort of criminal activity.


It's available to civilians because the ability to passively protect yourself from gunfire is not illegal, immoral, or stupid. Many weapons training classes encourage or require the use of at least soft body armor just from a safety aspect. And it doesn't make you bullet proof, but it does protect your vital organs. When you can guarantee me that some idiot isn't going to try to rob me at gunpoint, or carjack me, then I will happily hang up my body armor. Until then, it's pretty good insurance.


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

Unarmed...


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

question about this product. the sappy is part of a system. gotta have this with that... I have the usmc version. will this plate come with vest? will it fit nicely in a vest that is prepared for the heavier sappy? are the size of the plates similar where we can buy the plates. please tell more about this product.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

LOL NurseHolly


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

nurseholly said:


> View attachment 3729
> 
> 
> Unarmed...


watch out the inner troll has been released....


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> watch out the inner troll has been released....


??? I hope you didn't just call me a troll cause I don't resort in name calling... I prefer a dose of education and a can of whoop ass...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

nurseholly said:


> ??? I hope you didn't just call me a troll cause I don't resort in name calling... I prefer a dose of education and a can of whoop ass...


lol take it as a kind of respect..... (hides in corner to avoid a ass wooping)


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

Just call me the troll whisperer...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

nurseholly said:


> Just call me the troll whisperer...


lol :mrgreen:


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

The best body armor is the stuff that doesn't hit me in the throat and cause me to gag and doesn't make me overheat. I stopped wearing my armor at work.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

I wear my soft armor 90plus% of the time when I do wear it. I pretty much only wear the rifle plates (AR500) when required to. I only wear a frontal plate, 'cause I figure that if they're behind me too, then I've got lots bigger problems. My wifes carrier is set up the same way. I think that if the SHTF, that I'm more likely to encounter the smaller stuff as a general rule. And if I do go up against the bigger stuff, a chest plate probably isn't going to be alot of help.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

nurseholly said:


> View attachment 3729
> 
> 
> Unarmed...


haha looks like my car! my friend teases me that I look like a spoiled brat lib by how I dress, drive and present. I only laugh and tell him the element of surprise is my biggest trick. haha. I don't mind being profiled... I so slip under every freakin radar  I hardly think usmc mom plates and merkan flag and a sport bike shadow sticker on a crosstour makes me look lib. wait. what is he saying. ima kick him in the pants when I see him sat or ill call his bride and have her kick him!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

shotlady said:


> haha looks like my car! my friend teases me that I look like a spoiled brat lib by how I dress, drive and present. I only laugh and tell him the element of surprise is my biggest trick. haha. I don't mind being profiled... I so slip under every freakin radar  I hardly think usmc mom plates and merkan flag and a sport bike shadow sticker on a crosstour makes me look lib. wait. what is he saying. ima kick him in the pants when I see him sat or ill call his bride and have her kick him!


I drive a Prius and no amount of conservative stickers, rebel flags, or tea party flags makes it look any less of a wuss mobile.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> I drive a Prius and no amount of conservative stickers, rebel flags, or tea party flags makes it look any less of a wuss mobile.


maybe a "rainbow flag"

but a car is a car, almost fell sorry for you, until I go full up my tank


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> maybe a "rainbow flag"
> 
> but a car is a car, almost fell sorry for you, until I go full up my tank


And that is why I drive it because all I do is drive to and from work 80 miles a day. It cost me $28.00 to fill it up and lasts me the week. If I want to punch my man card I can take one of the Harleys out.

From a prepping standpoint it is basically a giant generator so if there is a power outage I can hook it up straight to the grid on my house and power my house nonstop for days and days on a tank of gas.


----------



## bhtacticaloutdoors (Nov 17, 2013)

shotlady said:


> question about this product. the sappy is part of a system. gotta have this with that... I have the usmc version. will this plate come with vest? will it fit nicely in a vest that is prepared for the heavier sappy? are the size of the plates similar where we can buy the plates. please tell more about this product.


It doesn't come with a carrier. They are 10x12 shooters cut plates, as long as your carrier supports 10x12 they will fit comfortably. These are stand alone plates but you can have soft armor behind them. The weight wont effect the vest, but it will help in conserving your energy. They have a positive buoyancy, they will help you float instead of sinking in water. The Multi hit means it can stop more then one round effectively, but there is a round limit. Generally speaking if your taking more then 1 round its time to find better cover...lol

you can find them here Home DKX MAX III If you have more questions please ask


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

bhtacticaloutdoors said:


> It doesn't come with a carrier. They are 10x12 shooters cut plates, as long as your carrier supports 10x12 they will fit comfortably. These are stand alone plates but you can have soft armor behind them. The weight wont effect the vest, but it will help in conserving your energy. They have a positive buoyancy, they will help you float instead of sinking in water. The Multi hit means it can stop more then one round effectively, but there is a round limit. Generally speaking if your taking more then 1 round its time to find better cover...lol
> 
> you can find them here Home DKX MAX III If you have more questions please ask


Oh yes yes back to the sale please!


----------



## bhtacticaloutdoors (Nov 17, 2013)

Gotta answer the questions, Doesn't mean you can't have fun anymore! haha


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

haha my friend that says my car makes me look lib, his bride drives a prius she commutes 60 miles each day. no stickers. shes a surprise too. nicest chick in the world but would hit you in the throat with a shovel and out shoot most well trained men with out blinking. she loves the mpg! my crosstour kills me with 19mpg and 360 miles tank range.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

shotlady said:


> haha my friend that says my car makes me look lib, his bride drives a prius she commutes 60 miles each day. no stickers. shes a surprise too. nicest chick in the world but would hit you in the throat with a shovel and out shoot most well trained men with out blinking. she loves the mpg! my crosstour kills me with 19mpg and 360 miles tank range.


I put the big ole confederate flag on it because I was getting sick of all the smug libs coming up to me to talk about my Prius. Lets them know I'm not one of them.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> And that is why I drive it because all I do is drive to and from work 80 miles a day. It cost me $28.00 to fill it up and lasts me the week. If I want to punch my man card I can take one of the Harleys out.
> 
> From a prepping standpoint it is basically a giant generator so if there is a power outage I can hook it up straight to the grid on my house and power my house nonstop for days and days on a tank of gas.


nice with power generation (and it will be quiet to)

and nicer with the bikes, it costs me around $90 to fill mine.... and get just over 400kms out of it (it's 1am screw converting)

but whatever you do (no matter how tempting) NEVER EVER BUY A D-MAX (a 3.5l v6 is just crap, and the turbo desal models are also crap) dose the job, but only car I have ever regretted purchasing... ok back on topic


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

You can do better than running from the cigarette lighter.


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> I put the big ole confederate flag on it because I was getting sick of all the smug libs coming up to me to talk about my Prius. Lets them know I'm not one of you.


Yeah but isn't it great being part of the solution and not the problem...


----------



## bhtacticaloutdoors (Nov 17, 2013)

The Prius Bad for the Environment?


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

bhtacticaloutdoors said:


> The Prius Bad for the Environment?


ITS BAD FOR MERICA
I DRIVE A CHEVY..

I am kidding, I like environment friendly vehicles. Great gas mileage, and if I can save money, I am all about it.

But I do drive a 2002 Chevy Silverado, lol.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I know it's as bad for the environment as any other vehicle but it gets great gas mileage and unfortunately, it like most Toyotas is the most American made cars on the road. My response to anyone that comes up to me says, "isn't it great to be part of the solution and not the problem" is tell them that they are an idiot.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

bhtacticaloutdoors said:


> The Prius Bad for the Environment?


That's it I'm not buying anything from you!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Actually the study is flawed because I did my research before buying my car and Prius are lasting in excess of 300,000 miles without battery fail or significant problems. The engine is extremely reliable with little maintenance and the car doesn't have a transmission or driveline, the #1 reason cars are dead lined. It's not pretty and production wise it is no more environmentally friendly than any other car but I don't care because it saves me big money on gas. I used to drive a Chevy Suburban that would cost me $500 in gas a month. My car payment on my Prius is $167 a month. Looking cool costs way to much.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

jesstheshow said:


> ITS BAD FOR MERICA
> I DRIVE A CHEVY..
> 
> I am kidding, I like environment friendly vehicles. Great gas mileage, and if I can save money, I am all about it.
> ...


Unfortunately your Chevy isn't American. The most American car on the road today...Toyota Camry.


----------



## bhtacticaloutdoors (Nov 17, 2013)

Buy an Opel GT with a 5speed transmission, you will get like 40mpg and be driving a poor mans vett that looks a million times better than a prius! lol


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

bhtacticaloutdoors said:


> The Prius Bad for the Environment?


here one of the advertising campaigns is the car is "carbon neutral" as they planted trees to counter the co2 emissions, I don't follow or like the prius, but the fuel savings, are massive


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> here one of the advertising campaigns is the car is "carbon neutral" as they planted trees to counter the co2 emissions, I don't follow or like the prius, but the fuel savings, are massive


Think about everything you use with battery everyday. Think about the amount of batteries that are just in cell phones alone. They all have nickel Cadmium batteries.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Think about everything you use with battery everyday. Think about the amount of batteries that are just in cell phones alone. They all have nickel Cadmium batteries.


that are 100% recyclable.... batteries have come a long way since the "greens" movement

(before anyone gets up in arms, 20+ years ago, they done good, today...... about 3% of their little protests are,worth watching... the rest is over stupid s#%t....)


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> that are 100% recyclable.... batteries have come a long way since the "greens" movement
> 
> (before anyone gets up in arms, 20+ years ago, they done good, today...... about 3% of their little protests are,worth watching... the rest is over stupid s#%t....)


It is the same with hybrid automobiles and power tools. It is amazing how much advancements have been made in only 5 years. I biggest concern with buying a hybrid is that I may have to replace the batteries and this just isn't the case.


----------



## bhtacticaloutdoors (Nov 17, 2013)

I think your prius needs body armor  yes an up armored prius, no one would expect that!  haha


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

bhtacticaloutdoors said:


> I think your prius needs body armor  yes an up armored prius, no one would expect that!  haha


It has a confederate flag on the back of it... obviously not your everyday hippie-mobile... definitely armed.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

bhtacticaloutdoors said:


> Buy an Opel GT with a 5speed transmission, you will get like 40mpg and be driving a poor mans vett that looks a million times better than a prius! lol


I haven't seen one of those since high school.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

bhtacticaloutdoors said:


> I think your prius needs body armor  yes an up armored prius, no one would expect that!  haha


I swerve for bumble bees in it because I know I can't afford the impact. I know if I hit a deer, I don't have to worry about limping away from it.


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

bhtacticaloutdoors said:


> Buy an Opel GT with a 5speed transmission, you will get like 40mpg and be driving a poor mans vett that looks a million times better than a prius! lol


He may drive a prius, but at least he still gets laid.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

bhtacticaloutdoors said:


> I think your prius needs body armor  yes an up armored prius, no one would expect that!  haha


----------



## bhtacticaloutdoors (Nov 17, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> View attachment 3761
> 
> 
> View attachment 3762


whats is that a baby tank? lol cute little thing...


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

nurseholly said:


> He may drive a prius, but at least he still gets laid.


ponders..... front seat or back seat lol


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

bhtacticaloutdoors said:


> whats is that a baby tank? lol cute little thing...


Just admit it you want one!


----------



## bhtacticaloutdoors (Nov 17, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Just admit it you want one!


Id take the mini tank, then I'll run over go carts wit it.


----------



## bhtacticaloutdoors (Nov 17, 2013)

More about the DKX Armor, Free ground shipping on them on my site.
DKX Armor | Lightweight Armor Plates for Cops :: Blue Sheepdog


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

bhtacticaloutdoors said:


> More about the DKX Armor, Free ground shipping on them on my site.
> DKX Armor | Lightweight Armor Plates for Cops :: Blue Sheepdog


Hey if you really want to sell us on these vests you gotta wow us! May I suggest you put one on and make a video like this one!






Sporting a cool mullet wouldn't hurt either!!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

48-52 MPG The car sits alot
Nothing to do with man card just what I do


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This body armor video was supplied to us at a briefing watch carefully and to the end please. Turn up volume a little.
They did not get away with it, if you want the rest of the story ask


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> 48-52 MPG The car sits alot
> Nothing to do with man card just what I do


If I could ride everyday I would and my Road King does make the trip to work as much as possible.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> This body armor video was supplied to us at a briefing watch carefully and to the end please. Turn up volume a little.
> They did not get away with it, if you want the rest of the story ask


I would like to hear the rest of the story please


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> I would like to hear the rest of the story please


 As you can see this was a check point. The soldier you see was security for the Vehicle. Rewards/bounty was offered for captured or killed Americans .
In order to get paid they have to prove it. Best way film it. What the video does not show is how American forces end up with the video.
Where were the rest of the team? They sent the two gun men to meet up with there god, but they showed up a complete failure.
Lesson learned when you see a gun ship with only one soldier by it make sure you know where the rest of them are.
Soldier was not injured the ceramic plate took the full force


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

The armor will be good if you get hit from a distance with a rifle round. I say that because it is going to take you a second or two to recover from getting slammed in the chest or back with a sledgehammer. If its point blank with say a .44 mag, you’d better hope they shoot once and leave-because the second round will go in your head once they realize you have armor on. Being an old soldier, I can tell what armor looks like when worn and if you are a bad guy-Ill either aim for your head, or that 8-10 inches of exposed body below the plate.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

One of my drills when I'm practicing my shooting is to shoot for the pelvic girdle and the head. When I was first starting out in law enforcement I was shown a video of 1% motorcycle gang members practicing shooting in the desert and they weren't aiming for center mass making pretty little groups. They were drawing from concealment and shooting low into the pelvic girdle and then shooting for the head. With more and more people wearing vests mixing up your practice will benefit you.


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> One of my drills when I'm practicing my shooting is to shoot for the pelvic girdle and the head. When I was first starting out in law enforcement I was shown a video of 1% motorcycle gang members practicing shooting in the desert and they weren't aiming for center mass making pretty little groups. They were drawing from concealment and shooting low into the pelvic girdle and then shooting for the head. With more and more people wearing vests mixing up your practice will benefit you.


Exactly, hit the pelvis and it shatters-they aren't dead, but they can't walk anymore either. The shoulder is also exposed, no holding a weapon with a destroyed shoulder either. Center mass is great for the military and police training because its a larger target to hit, thats why plates cover the vital organs right in the center. Helmets are great too, but they only help with side shots. Even with a helmet, you get shot in the head you'll be out of the fight anyway.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Mike45 said:


> Exactly, hit the pelvis and it shatters-they aren't dead, but they can't walk anymore either. The shoulder is also exposed, no holding a weapon with a destroyed shoulder either. Center mass is great for the military and police training because its a larger target to hit, thats why plates cover the vital organs right in the center. Helmets are great too, but they only help with side shots. Even with a helmet, you get shot in the head you'll be out of the fight anyway.


Exactly! I don't fight fair and any incapacitating shot IS center mass.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

One of the classes actually advocated the pelvic girdle shot for two reasons, anchoring the threat and creating a femoral injury, which is dang near impossible to treat in the field.

My wife has been shooting that area for years. I just thought her sights were a little off or she had it in for men! She was just ahead of her time.


----------



## bhtacticaloutdoors (Nov 17, 2013)

Failure drills, always practiced it in table 2 of rifle qual in the Marines. It's also practiced in the CMP night shoot.. 2 to the chest one in the head, or one in the pelvis whichever order.


----------

